# Member history galleries



## Brian G Turner (Sep 17, 2014)

EDIT: This was originally a thread for my own pics, but I figure that as the gallery is now fully functional, this thread would be better served as a communal resource.

If you've been anywhere that might entice others with an interest in history, please do feel free to post your gallery link in this thread, and I'll update this first post.

With luck, some people might find some images inspiring - and even help with their writing. 

*Brian's:*

Rome: http://www.sffchronicles.com/media/albums/4/
Rhodes: http://www.sffchronicles.com/media/albums/3/
Istanbul: http://www.sffchronicles.com/media/albums/2/
General history: http://www.sffchronicles.com/media/albums/1/

(I'll add more to the general history folder as I work through my old albums. However, don't worry - I don't plan to flood the place with holiday snaps - just a few choice images form the historical sites that I've visited.)

*The Judge*

Grenada: http://www.sffchronicles.com/media/albums/150/

*David Evil Overlord*

Italy: http://www.sffchronicles.com/media/albums/117/

*HareBrain*

Asia: http://www.sffchronicles.com/media/albums/16/


----------



## Venusian Broon (Sep 17, 2014)

Cool pics Brian, that's my idea of holidays - loads of historical buildings and artefacts!


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 17, 2014)

If anyone is interested I have a whole host of images from Egypt (tombs, temples and statues), Jordan (Petra - of Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade fame) and Peru (Inca buildings and masonry - including Machu Picchu and the beautiful Santa Catalina convent in Arequipa). I could post a selection up here - though I could also point you at a site where I already have a selection uploaded. Alternatively if there is any particular thing that interests you in those locations I may have an image of it. One of the Egypt ones has even been used in a book!


----------



## The Judge (Sep 17, 2014)

Ooh, what a good idea.  Our own history channel...  Some lovely images there, Brian.  Thanks for sharing.

We've got hundreds, probably thousands, of images of castles and other historical buildings, from around the UK and odd bits of Europe.  In particular, if anyone is interested in Viking Denmark, we've got lots of photos and booklets etc.  Finding them might take a while, though.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 17, 2014)

Vertigo said:


> I could post a selection up here





The Judge said:


> We've got hundreds, probably thousands, of images of castles and other historical buildings



Then feel free to add a few choice ones - we now have the media gallery so you can post some up:
http://www.sffchronicles.com/media/

and just click "Add new media" and then create your own album.

You'd be welcome to post your links to your galleries here.

The good thing is, it's easy to link to the photos to post in threads if needed to.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 18, 2014)

I've edited the thread title and first post so that I could include other member galleries, and turn this into a bigger resource.


----------

